# Nasal Surgery



## Bamagadbird (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello fellow bubblers! Normally I lurk in the shadows reading and admiring the stories and advise given by you guys corresponding on this forum. I have developed much of my experience by trying things I've learned from you guys, as well as my spearo friends here in the Daphne area. I must say I am a little nervous for my future with the sport I so dearly love, so I'm asking if you guys have any experience with my issue. 

A few week ago, I found out that I have a severly deviated septum along with enlarged tubinates as part of my anatomical structure. Ofcourse I will not admit how this came to be, but I will say "I never lost a conflict I didn't start." :whistling: This has delt me many years of sinus agony as well as difficulty in clearing my left ear on descend. Tomorrow, I have surgery planned to correct this issue. Is it possible that maybe it will eliminate the occasional squeeze, and allow me to clear my ears more freely? Or, possibly prohibit me from pounding the fish from below?

I appreciate any advice!:thumbup: Thanks guys!


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*Sinus*

Surgery will help deveated septum will help you breathe better turbines will grow back 10years? Dr pyle in pcola near cordova mall.they do a balloon type therapy/noncutting type .as close in time to surgery you might look it up on web .be gentle with nose for a while packing was worst to me .sinus rinse next pain was not bad for me .good luck Maxfold


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

no sweat, ive had deviated septum surgery and 5 more for poyolps in sinus cavitys, no trouble, piece of cake, out patient, its come a long way since my ist. I need #6 now


----------



## Bamagadbird (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks guys...12 hrs and counting


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

It should put you down for a little bit but you'll be better off in the long run. Two guys I work with have had this done and one said he actually was lightheaded after they pulled the stuff out of his nose because it was so much air.


----------



## Bamagadbird (Mar 28, 2011)

Guys, I've gotta tell ya, this surgery has gotta change something. I feel like I've twin turbo chargers on each nostril wide open with the choke out!:clap: Even with the swelling, I breathe easier, and each time I swallow, I feel the left eustachian tube joing in on the air flow. 5 weeks and counting till I can test the pressure, or lack there of. If so, I would recommend this to anyone with similar diagnosis.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome man, glad for ya!


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hope it works well for you, man - I've had 2 sinus surgeries and I still have a deviated septum, but with each one, it gets a little easier to clear (granted, the military taught me how to do that pretty quick, too). Best of luck!


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

The first dressing change is a bitch but after that it is clear sailing. Good luck!


----------

